
Facebook updated the terms for Custom Audiences - jcfrei
https://www.facebook.com/legal/terms/customaudience
======
sharemywin
I don't really get this? you can advertise through our system to pretty much
anybody if you pay enough but if you want to buy a list of doctors and
advertise to them that's out of the question. Or high net worth people etc.

